# '60s Pot Farm Becomes Napa's First Certified Biodynamic Winery



## UglyBhamGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

Wondering if anyone saw this?
http://www.treehugger.com/files/201...s-napas-first-certified-biodynamic-winery.php


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 19, 2011)

it was only a matter of time


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Very interesting.. I wounder how they keep the sheep away from the grapes...


----------



## robie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice article, thanks


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

Brian said:


> Very interesting.. I wounder how they keep the sheep away from the grapes...



Here's a video that explains how they do it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 19, 2011)

We visited Grgich Hills this Summer and they were in full advertising mode about them being certified Biodynamic as well since 2003. If I read the article right Benzinger has been certified since 2000. Thats a long time for sure.

Lets hope the sheep poop doesn't add to the Terroir!


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool video to! Sounds likesomeone knows what they are doing... A masters in winemaking.. Huh why didn't I know there was a major in college for winemaking when I went.. I probably would still be there.. and it has been a long time since I was in college.. haha


----------

